# My Adorable babies



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Daisy And Squeak










Hagrid (or Tispy)










Arnie










Buttercup










Rosie and Mr Cheese


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1:Buttercup!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww their so sweet :001_tt1:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Cute overload!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I like Arnie!! His markings are unusual!!


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

:001_tt1:I realy like Buttercup,too!:001_tt1:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats it,it's now official,I'm a soppy old bugger :lol:
Daisy & Squeak.:001_wub:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you all very kind.

They are very precious to me and my family. 

Daisy and Squeak are the ones we are keeping...but if Buttercup and HAgrid keep looking at me like that they will have to stay too. Arnie has a home when the time comes.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwww how cute are they, beautiful.:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG you got to just love kitten pic`s. :001_tt1:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I took 100 pictures to get 22 decent one lol. Little wiggly things wouldnt keep still


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Hehe, they are all so cute, I can see how giving any of them up is going to be a struggle!


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its going to be so hard, each one has his/her own personality. 

Im not too fussed if they dont get homes cos we will keep them. My partner is kinda cool about it and if he does grumble i will just buy him a landrover mag to keep him distracted lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what little darlings. how can you let just one go?


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its because he has a home, he is going to a friends mums. I dont want him to go to be honest but i know its a good happy home.

I have to be sensible and think of long term costs. And if a nice happy forever home comes along for Buttercup and Bear then i will let them go if thats what we decided to do as a family.

At the moment i am happy to have my kitties.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww cuteness overload :001_tt1: especially little Arnie!


----------

